

This year's OSCON conference only had a single Ruby presentation - Ovid
http://www.oscon.com/oscon2014/public/schedule/topic/1129

======
MrBra
What's with the title?

~~~
Ovid
I don't understand your question.

At OSCON, there was only a single Ruby presentation this year. Given that
Perl, Python, and PHP all had multiple presentations, it seems curious.

~~~
petercooper
PHP, Python, and PHP all have their own tracks.

I believe OSCON didn't historically had a Ruby track (but I could be wrong!)
because O'Reilly had _an entire conference_ instead, RailsConf. That was
sold/given away/somehow ended up in the hands of Ruby Central a few years ago,
and essentially Rubyists were used to having their own separate events by that
stage anyway.

